# Cat wont shut up!!! started screaming all the time, I need Help!!!



## Bell (May 12, 2010)

my cat has started screaming for no reason. She used to do it a bit, mainly when she had just woken up or wanted food but now it is constant. She is approx 12 yrs old and healthy. When I go to pick her up she purrs and is OK but the screaming happens most of the day and early in the morning. She is an indoor cat and has lived with us and another indoor for 5 years but supposedly the two had been together for 5 years before that. The other cat passed away almost 2 weeks ago and although my cat screamed quite a bit before this it has got a lot worse since the other cat left. I thought this could be because she is lonely but she never cared for attention before and she didn't really get on with the other cat.
She has become super friendly since we lost our other cat, gone from being lazy and not very responsive to doing proper cat stuff like head-butting me and being al cute. Should i get another cat to keep her company through the day? I don't want to own cats forever and keep replacing one to keep the other company though but i will if it makes her happy.

I need help as she is giving me a constant headache, i often work from home and it is difficult to make phone calls, and i'm loosing sleep!!!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think before you get another cat i would take her to the vet and get her checked over.
I have a 16 year old male cat and he howls and moans quite alot. Always wanting something to eat.
I have taken him to be checked over. The vet found he had Arthritus in the hips but as for the maoning he put it down to old age.
We ave 2 other cats so he's not lonely and i am at home quite a lot of the time in the day.
What i do if he gets on my nerves i just pop him in another room and he seems to settle down.
We have a radiator cradle and he loves that.
I do know how you feel cause when you are trying to work you cannot concentrate because of the noise.
Hope this helps
God luck!!


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

You say she's healthy, but has she had blood tests done recently? It might be a good idea to get a senior blood panel done, including a T4 test for hyperthryoidism which is something older cats can suffer from and it does cause excessive vocalising in many cases.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

As suggested above, I'd get her checked out for health problems just in case she's not well, but they do get noisier with age I think. I wouldn't get another cat. Your cat's elderly and probably set in her ways, and it sounds like she's enjoying being an only cat, so I wouldn't risk upsetting her with a new and possibly unwelcome companion, who might even bully her.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would definately get her throughly checked by the vet. Bloods the lot.


I have a cat that has Siamese genes and she ''talks'' a lot! It can be annoying when your on the phone and she comes right by your ear and 'chats' LOL!!!

When she wants food, attention etc she is positively deafening! :lol:

But if this is new it really needs a vets perspective. Good luck!


----------

